# Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?



## Sylvia54 (17. März 2016)

Herzliche Grüße an alle.
Ich hoffe mal wieder auf eure Ratschläge bezüglich unseres Weihers. Wir haben einen Biber an unserem Weiher, der nach 
anfänglichem Abknabbern von Ästen jetzt eine große Weide 
gefällt hat. Natürlich mit der Krone im Wasser. Mit unseren Wasserpflanzen hat er auch kurzen Prozess gemacht, die sind
alle verschwunden. Nix dagegen, aber unsere gelbe Iris die in 
großen Büscheln am Ufer so schön geblüht hat, ist jetzt auch
weg. Gibt es einen Geruchsstoff der Biber vertreibt? Die Bäume
sind uns wichtig als Sichtschutz und Beschattung des Weihers.
Ich habe gelesen, dass es einen Anstrich gibt (Wöbra) der Sand
enthält, was die Biber beim Fällen hindert. Kostet aber 60 Euro
pro Kilo. Die Bäume müssten unten entastet und dann eingepinselt werden. Das geht aber wieder ab, wenn es stark regnet. Das Wasser sieht jetzt so kalkig aus und die Rutschbahnen die der Biber am Ufer angelegt hat sind 
garstig. Der Biberbau müsste sich im Bach hinter unserem Weiher befinden, bis jetzt haben wir den Bau noch nicht entdeckt. Wenn es etwas gäbe, das der Biber nicht riechen mag
(vorausgesetzt wir halten den Gestank aus), würde ich das 
anwenden. Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge? Oder soll ich mich an den Biberbeauftragten des Landratsamtes wenden?
Bei uns in der Nähe wurde schon mal ein Biber mit Genehmigung erschossen, weil er eine riesige Wiese geflutet und den Gemeindeweiher verwüstet hatte.
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten, Gruß Sylvia.


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Da der Biber ja ein einheimisches Tier ist, sollten wir einfach damit leben. Offensichtlich gefällt es ihm ja sehr gut bei euch. Du kannst ja die Bäume mit Maschendraht schützen.


----------



## Sylvia54 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Haben wir schon probiert.Der Biber drückt den Maschendraht mit seinem Gewicht zusammen und frisst trotzdem weiter. Man müsste den Maschendraht annageln, wobei ich wieder die Bäume schädige.


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Ja Mensch und Biber kann schon schwierig werden. Aber man könnte auch was positives abgewinnen. Nämlich da wo der Biber ist, ist die Um(welt) noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Andal (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Frag mal beim Landratsamt an, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, den Biber lebend zu fangen und umzusiedeln. Überhaupt wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig mit irgendwelchen Vergrämungsversuchen. Sieht dich dabei der Falsche, dann gibts mehr Ärger, als alle Biber zusammen anrichten können.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Wie du schon sagst wende dich mal an den Bieber beauftragten.

Für den Schutz der Bäume gibt es Kunststoff Ummantelungen die 
man um den Stamm legen kann oder auch Drahtgeflechte (keinen Maschendraht, der hat zu große Maschen, auch Hasendraht ist nichts er ist zu dünn).
So werden bei uns die wichtigsten Bäume an unserem Fließgewässer geschützt.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Hallo,

das mit dem Maschendrahtzaun haben wir bei unserem großen Baggersee auch gemacht, bei ca. 250 bis 300 Bäumen. Bis etwa einen Meter über den Boden (die können sich nämlich auch ganz schön strecken) ist schon etwas Aufwand, aber dann war Ruhe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sylvia54 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

@andal: Wir hatten einen Biologen des Fischereifachverbandes
am Weiher. Der hat uns erzählt, dass die Biber bei uns nicht
umgesiedelt werden, weil sie schon überall sind. Die  werden vom
Jäger erschossen. Ich könnte dann einen Anspruch auf den Biber
erheben (wer will das schon). So ein Biber gäbe einen saftigen
Braten, er hat schon mal Biber gegessen, schmeckt wie Hase.
Mir stellen sich sämtliche Haare auf bei dem Gedanken einen
Biber zu essen. Gruß Sylvia.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

musste einfach nicht drandenken, Augen zu und genießen, schmeckt wirklich wie Hase, bei uns im Osten gab es hin und wieder Nutriafleisch, die die es kennen schätzen es.
Wenn nicht, der Jäger scheint es zu mögen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Wenn du nicht weißt wohin, ich würde gern mal Biber kosten #6


----------



## Sneep (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Hallo,

kann man, darf man aber nicht.

Der einzige legale Weg ist es, sich mit der Landschaftsbehörde in Verbindung zu setzen. Die Landschaftsbehörde finde ich Städten oder Landkreisen.

Dort gibt es einen Biberberater. Dann wird ein Ortstermin am Gewässer durchgeführt und gemeinsam überlegt, was man machen sollte.
Die Behörde legt abschließen fest was zu tun ist und fertigt ein Protokoll. 

Ich kann nur davor warnen, Biberdämme einzureißen. Ein Wiederholungstäter aus Bayern ist dafür ins Gefängnis gewandert.
Ausserdem gibt es verschiedene Arten von Dämmen. Den Damm, der das Wasser am Wohnbau staut, wird er immer wieder aufbauen um seine Familie zu schützen. Der wird so lange geflickt, bis das Rauschen des Wassers aufhört.

Beim Fressen in kleinen Seitenbächen, baut er auch Dämme um schneller flüchten zu können.
Solch einen Damm wird er wahrscheinlich nicht wieder aufbauen.

Wir hatten genau diesen Fall. Das Umgehungsgerinne an einer Wassermühle wurde duch einen Biberdamm angestaut und unpassierbar. Nach einem Treffen am Wasser, bekamen wir die Genehmigung, an dieser Umgehung jeden Biberdamm zu zerstören. Bisher hat er noch einen halbherzigen Versuch unternommen und dann war Ruhe.

sneeP


----------



## Lajos1 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*



Sylvia54 schrieb:


> @andal:   So ein Biber gäbe einen saftigen
> Braten, er hat schon mal Biber gegessen, schmeckt wie Hase.
> Mir stellen sich sämtliche Haare auf bei dem Gedanken einen
> Biber zu essen. Gruß Sylvia.


Warum nicht, im Mittelalter wurde der Biber von der Kirche kurzerhand zum Fisch erklärt (lebt im Wasser und hat einen schuppigen Schwanz) und konnte so problemlos in der Fastenzeit gegessen werden.
Und wenn man den Aussagen nordamerikanischer Trapper glaubt, war das Fleisch des Bibers das Beste was es gab.

Guten Appetit

Lajos


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

biber ist lecker, schön in rotweinsoße, oder komplett auslösen, ohne was abzuschneiden, rollen, stramm binden, trockensalzen, wässern, trocknen und dann kalt räuchern, gibt ´nen astreinen schinken.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Biber mögen kein Nadelholz und keine Erlen. Durch Anpassen des Baumbestands könnt ihr euren Weiher langfristig unattraktiver machen.
Kurzfristig hilft wahrscheinlich nur der Biberbeauftragte.
Wenn ihr die gefällte Weide liegen lasst oder an den Bach transportiert, ist der Biber jedenfalls für eine Weile beschäftigt.
Entfernen würde ich den Baum auf jeden Fall nicht, sonst fällt bald der Nächste.


----------



## Sylvia54 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Und? Biberschinken wie war die Verkostung?


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*



Sylvia54 schrieb:


> Und? Biberschinken wie war die Verkostung?


sehr lecker!


----------



## Revilo62 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Biberschinken hab isch mal in Amiland gekostet, sehr legger
und ne Trappermütze aus Biber, auch sehr nett.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sylvia54 (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

@Laichzeit. Danke.
Unser Biber hat aber auch eine riesige Thuja angebissen und 
weiter oben am Damm eine Edeltanne beschädigt. Weiß der das 
nicht dass er Nadelbäume nicht mag? Wie sag ichs ihm?
Den Baumbestand anpassen ist eine gute Lösung. Mir tun nur die 
ganzen Weiden leid.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*



Sylvia54 schrieb:


> @Laichzeit. Danke.
> Unser Biber hat aber auch eine riesige Thuja angebissen und
> weiter oben am Damm eine Edeltanne beschädigt. Weiß der das
> nicht dass er Nadelbäume nicht mag? Wie sag ichs ihm?
> ...



Nadelbäume stehen normalerweise ganz unten in der Beliebtheit und werden zumindest nicht gefressen, das steht so auch im Biberratgeber. 
Schade, dass er nicht lesen kann.
Um die Weiden ist es echt schade, wenn er am Bach genügend findet, lässt er vielleicht eure in Ruhe.
Solange der noch seinen Damm baut, ist nichts vor Bibern sicher, beim Bauholz sind sie nicht sehr wählerisch.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Nimm zum Ummanteln der Bäume Estrichgitter für Fußbodenheizungen. Normalen Drahtzaun durchbeisst er.


----------



## Frame (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Kornitol  oder ähnliches müßte helfen. Zuerst würd ich aber mit dem Bieberbeauftragten reden und das nicht erwähnen. 
Hab zwar selbst nen Schein, finde es aber sinnvoller so ein Tier eher zu vertreiben als zu erlegen. Vielleicht findet es irgendwann so in ein Gebiet wo es geduldet wird.
Ob das bei Euch wahrscheinlich ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Hi,
geh doch mit dem Viech mal zum Zahnarzt und lass im die Zähne ziehen, dann kann er Suppe löffeln.

Das Problem wird wohl sein, das sobald einer umgesiedelt wäre, kommt der nächste. Die haben bis zu 5 Junge pro Wurf die im Folgejahr neue Reviere suchen. 
Was sagt den der hiesige Jäger?

mfg
NM


----------



## Allround-Angler (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Ja Mensch und Biber kann schon schwierig werden. Aber man könnte auch was positives abgewinnen. Nämlich da wo der Biber ist, ist die Um(welt) noch in Ordnung.



Da, wo der Biber ist, haben ihn "Naturschützer" ausgesetzt|bigeyes.
Mal sehen, wie sich das langfristig entwickelt|kopfkrat.


----------



## NaabMäx (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Mal ne Frage,

Ist ja schön, wenn wieder welche da sind, nur wie viel müssen es sein, um mit der Regulierung anzufangen. 



mfg
NM


----------



## Sneep (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Hallo,

man muss unterscheiden wozu er den Baum benagt.

Im Winter ernährt er sich von Rinden der Weichhölzer, aber auch nur im Winter. Im Sommer ernährt er sich ganz überwiegend von Grünpflanzen und Knollen, sehr gerne auch von Rüben. Da jetzt das Gebiss nicht ausreichend abgenutzt wird, benagt er jetzt auch Harthölzer wie Eichen und sogar Nadelbäume. Die frißt er aber nicht.

Es gibt zum Schutz der Bäume eine weiße, dickflüssige Masse, mit der man den Stamm im unteren Teil  einpinselt. Das sieht aus wie ein Kalkanstrich und schützt die Bäume zuverlässig gegen Verbiss. Die Masse enthält Quarzsand und das mag der Biber nicht. Man kann die Produkte fertig kaufen. Ein bewährtes Mittel ist Wöbra.

SneeP


----------



## harzsalm (17. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Da, wo der Biber ist, haben ihn "Naturschützer" ausgesetzt|bigeyes.
> Mal sehen, wie sich das langfristig entwickelt|kopfkrat.



Wenn das so ist,sollten alle  Angler einen Waschbären besitzen und wir den Waschbär als Tier des Jahres 2016 erklären.

Auch könnten diese netten Tierchen in den Brutgebieten der Kraniche und anderen Federwild oder in Vogelbrutgebiete am Wattenmeer, uns mal weglaufen und der Nabu hat dann so viel Freude wie wir mit dem Kormoranen!


----------



## zokker (18. März 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> man muss unterscheiden wozu er den Baum benagt.
> 
> ...



Hab das auch schon gelesen, allerdings halten sich unsere Biber hier gar nicht dran. Im Winter fallen schon mal Eichen um und im Sommer treiben viele rindenlose Weidenäste den Fluss entlang. Habe selber schon Biber beim Rinden fressen im Sommer beobachtet. Scheu sind sie bei uns ja nicht mehr.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Na ja,
sieh's doch Positiv.

Alte Weide weg, = Platz für neue Teiben.
Weide fällt ins Wasser. = Fische haben Laichmöglichkeiten im Geäst.
Den Fischen hilfts und der Natur schadet es nicht. Man muss nur seine Einstellung ändern.

Oder hast du Neuigkeiten?
mfg
NM


----------



## relgna01 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

Ich bin letzlich an der Donau gesessen und habe dem Biber bei seinem Treiben zugeschaut, schön das ich das so erleben durfte.


----------



## Sylvia54 (21. April 2016)

*AW: Kann man einen Biber vertreiben?*

@sneep: Ich werde mir das Wöbra-Zeugs besorgen und damit die Weiden
einstreichen. Auch wenn es nicht regensicher ist. Muss man halt nachstreichen. Ist aber ganz schön teuer.
Ich bin mal den Bach (wo der Biber rauskommt) entlang gelaufen und habe
festgestellt, dass bis auf ca. 5 km Länge Verbissstellen am Ufer vorhanden sind.
Eine ruhige Stunde an unserem Weiher hat mir die Erkenntnis gebracht,
dass uns der Biber auch viel Arbeit erspart hat. Die vielen Pflanzen im Wasser hat er alle entfernt. Da hätten wir noch Jahre gebraucht, um die los 
zu werden. Der Teich ist jetzt richtig kahl. Hoffentlich hat der Wasserstern 
überlebt.    
Außerdem hat mein Mann urplötzlich eine kleine Blasenschwäche gekriegt und "markiert" fleißig die Stellen, wo der Biber entlang läuft. Er tut sich mit dem Zielen auch leichter als ich (also mein Gatte jetzt). Im Sommer geht das nicht, weils sonst überall nach Pipi stinkt. Vielleicht hilfts. 
Wir werden einstweilen weder Biberbeauftragten noch Jäger informieren und warten mal ab.
Vielen Dank an  alle für eure Beiträge und Ratschläge.
Gruß, Sylvia.


----------

